# Kami ay nagbatian sa calle..



## jeromegee

Spanish:
Nos saludaron en la calle.

English:
We greeted each other in the street.

Is this correct?
Para sa mga multilingual na Pinoy.. puede nyo ba ako bigyan ng tip how to handle reflexive verbs in spanish.. Parang mas madali kapag tinatranslate mo sa tagalog.


----------



## epistolario

Kami *ay* nagbatian sa kalye. (literary)
Nagbatian kami sa kalye. (colloquial)


----------



## Chriszinho85

jeromegee said:


> Spanish:
> Nos saludaron en la calle.


Just a small correction.  If you wanted to say "We greeted each other in the street" it would be "Nos saludamos en la calle."


----------



## amoy_ube

Tip:

Reflexive ibig sabihon ang nagsasalita ang siya ring gumagawa ng aksyon. Ikanga ni Chriszinho85 Nos saludamos dahil ang nos ay para sa nosotros kung gayon kailangan mo ring gamitin ang nosotros para sa conjugation ng verb.

yo             (verbo)me
tu             (verbo)te
Ud, el, ella  (verbo)se

nosotros     (verbo)nos
vosotros     (verbo)os
Uds, ellos,   (verbo)se
ellas


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ang reflexive verbs sa castellano ay yung mga pandiwa na nagsasaad ng mga bagay na ginagawa sa sarili. Ang pandiwa ay may karugtong na panghalip me, te, se, nos, os, se.

Halimbawa:

despertarse - paggising (gumising sa sariling kakayahan at hindi ginising ng iba.)
levantarse - pagbangon 
ducharse - pagpaligo
peinarse - pagsuklay
vestirse - pagbihis

Pag ang mga aksiyon na ito ay ginawa ng isang tao sa iba, ito ay nagiging verbo transitivo.  

Halimbawa:

Ginising/Pinaliguan/Binihisan/Sinuklayan ng nanay ang kanyang mga anak.


----------

